# Hey Chief, you got one of these???



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

JD Bandanna for your dog?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2387179231&category=46294

HAHAHAHA

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just what I need for Fritzenburger! :furious: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm I may have to put in a bid. I will watch and see what it gets bid up to. Are they located near you?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I would be interested in one but I have only a 21 pound football (dog) now and she ain't to partial to having to wear a bandanna like the big dogs.:devil: :hand:


----------

